# looking to buy a Midi Lathe



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Here are a few lathes that I'm looking at and I can't decide on which one as I have little experience with lathes. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that I only have $700.00 to get started with. That is until I sell my Taig Micro II lathe.

1. Nova Comet II $482.98 Delivered
+versa coupler,EVS, 12" swing, reverse
2. PSI TCLC10VS $373.10 delivered
+digital read out, EVS, - 10" swing, 
3. Rikon 70-100 $359.99 delivered
+12"swing, -1/2HP motor, no EVS
4. Delta 46-455 $479.99 Delivered
+well liked anemic sibling to it's 46-460 brother, 12.5"swing - no EVS, 


Tools that I already own Craftsman grinder, Craftsman 10" bandsaw (this will be the next tool that will get replaced), old Delta cast iron miter saw, old Delta cast iron scroll saw, Jet floor drill press, and a Dayton belt/disk sander. So as you can see I don't favor one brand. They were all used deals that I've picked up here and their. Ideally I would find a deal locally but now that I have money I can't find a deal on a used lathe. I know if I wait something will turn up but I really want to get started.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

if i had $700 to spend on a lathe, i would get the Delta 46-460 in a heartbeat..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I've owned the Rikon. It's a good lathe. I currently own the Delta 46-460 (not on your list). I believe it's better than all the others. The non variable speed version is probably just as good but or course you would miss the variable speed.
Personally I would rule out the PSI. I have not turned on it but have looked at it and the fit and finish just doesn't impress me.
I have owned an older Nova Comet for about 10 years. It was a fantastic lathe. I think the new one is better. Again I have not turned on it but did look it over very hard at a Woodcraft sales meeting and it's a quality piece of equipment. I would have to use them side by side with my Delta to be able to tell you which is best.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the PSI Turncrafter lathe and I am not really impressed with it. I got it last Christmas when I wanted to get into turning and once I learned what I was doing I have been disappointed with the quality. The tail stock is sloppy and loose in the rails. I also have run out with it. Right now I have a piece of paper under the tail stock to raise it up so the tail stock and head stock will line up. As soon as I can afford to upgrade I will be rid of this thing.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

For $700 I'm sure there are better lathes and people with much more informed opinions than I. However, I don't know what other tools you are looking to get lumped into the $700. 

I was given a tip that the Rikon 1216, which has the variable speed and retails for about $429, MAY, just MAY, be closer to $269ish on a well known day for retail sales in the very near future, at a retailer with the initials WC. It could be bogus info, but I trust the guy. (I don't work there, nor am I affiliated in any way.) I'm just saying.

If the info is accurate, and the lathe meets your needs, it leaves a lot of room for additional tools, wood etc...


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Mose said:


> For $700 I'm sure there are better lathes and people with much more informed opinions than I. However, I don't know what other tools you are looking to get lumped into the $700.
> 
> I was given a tip that the Rikon 1216, which has the variable speed and retails for about $429, MAY, just MAY, be closer to $269ish on a well known day for retail sales in the very near future, at a retailer with the initials WC. It could be bogus info, but I trust the guy. (I don't work there, nor am I affiliated in any way.) I'm just saying.
> 
> If the info is accurate, and the lathe meets your needs, it leaves a lot of room for additional tools, wood etc...


Thanks for the tip! 
I did find a used Delta 46-250 for $125 asking price so I would offer $100-$115. 
I would love to get the 46-460 but spending $600-$700 would leave my hobby funds at zero. I'm hoping to buy a chuck and a chisel set to start.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Another Rikon is the 70-050 WITH electronic speed. $250 plus shipping here.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050vs.aspx
The one mention that will be on sale at WC is the same unless WC changed some specs. They list it as the Rikon 1216 because Rikon made it for WC. Rikon does not list a model 1216 on their web site.
Both the 70-050 and 1216 are 6.6 amp so although rated at ½ HP by the manufacture it is only 20% less than the Delta rated at 1 HP Max (8 amp). The 1216 states ½ hp Max in the WC add but a sales rep opened a box and the motor states the 6.6 amp.

That said I recently purchased the Nova Comet for my daughter and really like it. I only went with it over the 70-050 because I found it new on the bay for $260.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been eyeballing that same Rikon you show there from Highland, seems like the best deal to be had for a decent small lathe (though the Delta 46-460 is the top of my list for similar models). Perhaps you've already looked, but some of the Grizzly lathes look pretty decent (though I have zero personal experience with any Grizzly tools at present): http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/565000

Also just got a Rockler email about the Delta 46-455 being sold for $400 this Saturday (17-Nov).


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

The Rikon 70-050VS looks like it would fit the budget well*.* I just wish that is had the same belt access as the Rikon 70-100. I would assume that the 70-050 belt access is from the rear which most say is a pain. From reading lots of post of others reasons for buying one lathe over another most said they are so glad that they bought the version with variable speed. Should I rule out any lathe that doesn't come with EVS? As for now I'm going to keep looking of Craigslist and waiting for WC to have their Black Friday sale. 
As for the extras that I'm going to need any pointers of a good set of chisels and chuck? Please let me know of other tools that I'm going to want to pick up to get started?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Mose you were correct. I just saw that they posted the Black Friday add and it included the Rikon 1216.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

A little advice. Unless its an emergency it does not make sense to buy now. The chance and amount for savings on Black Friday and or cyber Monday is just to good.

As for the delta on your list it may be ok but as mentioned the variable speed is one of the best features of the Delta 46-460. I would watch both Black Friday and cyber Monday sales for the 46-460 just to see what hollow it will go. If not you will find another lathe at a good price. 

I hate these questions because everyone's finances and priorities are different. My belief is you want the best possible tool you can afford at the best possible price value. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The Rikon has variable speed so you don't need access to the belt for speed changes. The only potential issue I see from the specs (since I haven't used it) is the weight, which is light. That may be eliminated by bolting it down to a sturdy base. Both Rikons look good to me. I've had hands on the 70-100 and was impressed. The Nova looks interesting with some useful attachments available but I haven't had a chance to check it out. Lathes seem to be a weak spot for Grizzly. Not sure I would go there with so many other good options available.

I'm still tooling up from my first lathe purchase. Tools should be HSS. You will want a way to sharpen them. You will also need a chuck and perhaps a few other things depending on what you want to do.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

As far as electronic variable speed, at least with the Nova Comet, Rikon 70-050, and Delta 46-460, they ALL have three position pulleys. Going from a bowl to a pen you would move the belt. The low speed of 300-800 for bowls and then move the belt for high speeds of 2,000-4,000.

With any you should not need to move the belt for any one turning, just adjust the speed by the knob.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Fboyles, just some additional comments…
You already have a grinder but you will probably want a white (friable) grinding wheel if yours is the typical gray.
Grinding jig... there are plans on line (and videos) to make one but one will be needed.
For a chuck I would go with the Nova G3. About 125 delivered. Others will have more suggestions.
I don’t think your should rule out a lathe without EVS. Right now there is very little difference in price in a lot of minis so why not. My lathe (Nova 1624) does not have EVS and it has not been a problem. Then again EVS is very convenient.
I bought most of my chisels back in the 80’s so someone else needs to address that.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to share their experience with me :thumbsup:

Went down to WC today and it looks like I'll be getting the Rikon 70-050vs or 1216 as WC calls it. For $229 I think it's going to be the best turn for the money. Thanks again Mose for the tip

Now for the Chuck

I know that the Nova is a great chuck but do y'all think about the PSI? Plus if you use DVD10 you get $10 off it's like having free shipping.

Nova MIDI chuck
PSI Utility grip 4 chuck right now it comes with a bonus 8" bowl grips

Some of the other goodies I'm thinking of​1. Carbide turning tool set. Something like what RusDemka makes. 2. 



 to slow my single speed bench grinder down
3. 



4. 



. The Rikon 1216 only comes with a 4" tool rest
5.







6.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ive got the psi utility chuck with the jumbo jaws and i like it fine
i have also bought the super nova 3 chuck
i do like its dovetail jaws they grip well
but its much more expensive


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Go to the Teknatool site and you can get a reconditioned G3 for the same price as that PSI chuck. I have one and I cant tell its reconditioned, it looks and operates like a brand new one.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

What do you plan to make? I just got that live center and turned on it today for the first time. Seems to do the job but made some noise like it may need oil. Otherwise works fine. I'm using Rus' tool to make it's handle. They work very well!


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I was reading on another post that he didn't like the G3 as well as he did his PSI chuck because the G3 had very little jaw travel. He was constantly having to changes jaws for different projects due to the jaw travel.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> What do you plan to make? I just got that live center and turned on it today for the first time. Seems to do the job but made some noise like it may need oil. Otherwise works fine. I'm using Rus' tool to make it's handle. They work very well!


To get started pens, pestle and mortars, and maybe small tooth fairy boxes.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Doesn’t the Rikon come with a live center? I could see upgrading to the Oneway or Nova live center but the oem Rikon may be better than the replacement.
The PSI chuck may have greater travel…just as the Woodcraft chuck does. So much travel the jaws can fall out. The jaws should grip in concentric so there is not a lot of play matching a circle fairly close. Very far open and only the ends of the jaws will grip. Consider holding a baseball bat with your hand around the handle compared to holding it by your fingertips.
PSI may make a great chuck but it should still be used safely.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Doesn’t the Rikon come with a live center? I could see upgrading to the Oneway or Nova live center but the oem Rikon may be better than the replacement.
The PSI chuck may have greater travel…just as the Woodcraft chuck does. So much travel the jaws can fall out. The jaws should grip in concentric so there is not a lot of play matching a circle fairly close. Very far open and only the ends of the jaws will grip. Consider holding a baseball bat with your hand around the handle compared to holding it by your fingertips.
PSI may make a great chuck but it should still be used safely.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

The PSI utility chuck has only one drawback IMO -- and it isn't that the jaws don't travel far enough (they do), and it isn't that they fall out (they don't).

The drawback is that it uses 2 tommy bars to open and close the jaws.

The Nova (or Delta label version of it) G3 has a turn-key that you can operate with one hand while holding the workpiece against the jaws with the other hand.

With the PSI utility chuck, I find that I bring up the tailstock to press the workpiece into the chuck jaws so I can use both hands to clamp it down. Not really a hassle, but slightly less convenient.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

After taking my youngest Daughter to the Children's Museum I noticed that across the street they had just cut down a large oak and a birch of some sort. I loaded up these three pieces which were the largest and yet still manageable. Each piece is about 8"-10" in diameter X 36".


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: And so it begans.... a few months and you will be able to identify the chainsaw model from a block and half away.:laughing:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm still planning on getting the Rikon 1216 tomorrow morning but I found a deal for a older blue Jet 1236 for $450. I'm just not sure if I want commit that much space to the Jet. Plus I've read the pulley variable speed system are a bit of a pain to keep clean.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm thinking most of my turning interest are going to be on the smaller side. So will it be easier to operate a smaller lathe them a larger one? But bowls look fun too. I do like that the head can swing around 180•.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

fboyles said:


> I'm still planning on getting the Rikon 1216 tomorrow morning but I found a deal for a older blue Jet 1236 for $450. I'm just not sure if I want commit that much space to the Jet. Plus I've read the pulley variable speed system are a bit of a pain to keep clean.


I believe that Jet 1236 is almost identical to the Harbor Freight model that I've used the last couple of years. Seriously -- no point spending $450 for a used model of something you could buy brand new for $200 (by the time HF discounts are factored in).


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I believe that Jet 1236 is almost identical to the Harbor Freight model that I've used the last couple of years. Seriously -- no point spending $450 for a used model of something you could buy brand new for $200 (by the time HF discounts are factored in).


I second that, I had the jet at first, then sold it and got the harbor freight model instead and they are the same other than the color


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow I never thought I would see the day when I hear "buy the Harbor freight over the Jet".


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Wow I never thought I would see the day when I hear "buy the Harbor freight over the Jet".


Yup, save your money


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the harbor freight one. A couple of point about it.

1) the head will rock back when you tighten the tail stock onto a spindle piece if you dont find away to clamp it down. I use all thread, and two 1/4 inch flat bar to bolt the head down- i have seen the same problem with the jet version.

2) Get the 2 year replacement warrenty just in case.

Other then that they are decent ( Not great) simple lathes.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

NCPaladin said:


> :thumbsup: And so it begans.... a few months and you will be able to identify the chainsaw model from a block and half away.:laughing:


Funny, you took the words right out of my mouth. Odd how the sickness is the same in all of us....wait, was that tree on the ground AND cut up in small pieces.....lol


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I use the PSI chucks and have no complaints. I have both the larger bowl chuck and the next smaller size. I like having the one key to adjust and changing jaws is pretty easy. Plus they have adapters that are reasonable.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I bought one of the five Rikon 1216 lathes at theWoodcraft Black Friday sale for $229.99. I also bought
10 count pen kits
Mix bundle of pen blanks
Mobile wheel base to be used with my drill press
3 knife kits
2 nutcracker kits
Mandrel saver live tail stock


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

fboyles said:


> I bought one of the five Rikon 1216 lathes at theWoodcraft Black Friday sale for $229.99. I also bought
> 10 count pen kits
> Mix bundle of pen blanks
> Mobile wheel base to be used with my drill press
> ...


Excellent :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Go make some shavings :yes:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations. I think you made a wise choice and helped out by a timely sale. Have fun.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

*Reconditioned G3 or Used G3*

Any reason that I should buy a reconditioned G3 over this used one? It's $135 delivered. Reconditioned G3 with extras and shipping would be $205. Cole Mini jaws, 1-8 thread adapter, extra woodworm, 50mm jaws


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

I grabbed the Rikon at Woodcraft as well. It's great, so smooth and quite compared to the shopsmith. I also finished up a couple handles for my RusDemka tools and I have never seen wood chips fly so efficiently and quietly. I have never done a bowl, so I think maybe I'll try a small bowl for rings.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

fboyles said:


> Any reason that I should buy a reconditioned G3 over this used one? It's $135 delivered. Reconditioned G3 with extras and shipping would be $205. Cole Mini jaws, 1-8 thread adapter, extra woodworm, 50mm jaws


As long as the thread adapter fits your lathe I think the used should be fine. Even if it doesn't you might be able to sell the adapter.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope I am not thread-jacking here, but I am in just about the same position here...have the Rikon 1216 on order from my local Woodcraft for the Black Friday price.

Couple questions:

I see the mention of these tools from "RusDemka"...they are carbide tools, right, but what exactly are we talking about here?
Are carbide tools the way to go (cost aside for the moment)?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

ChiknNutz said:


> I hope I am not thread-jacking here, but I am in just about the same position here...have the Rikon 1216 on order from my local Woodcraft for the Black Friday price.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> ...


Check out his post in the Classifieds section ... LINK 

Carbide tools are good, but there are some things I still like doing with an old-fashioned skew or bowl gouge.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

fboyles said:


> Any reason that I should buy a reconditioned G3 over this used one? It's $135 delivered. Reconditioned G3 with extras and shipping would be $205.


Reconditioned from the service center should be about 120-125 (Chuck+Insert+shipping). Does not include an _extra _worm wood screw. 
$10 to $15 bucks for the mini cole jaws set is quite a deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

does anyone know if the reconditioned 3G includes any jaws? I'm trying to figure value and if I should also factor in the 50mm jaws in the package or do they normally come with the chuck?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Check out his post in the Classifieds section ... LINK
> 
> Carbide tools are good, but there are some things I still like doing with an old-fashioned skew or bowl gouge.


Thanks Duncsuss, Even though i have the full line up of carbide tools, i still use the traditional tools and the carbide for finishing, unless im turning pens, then its all carbide...:laughing:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

FYI, Toolking.com has the Nova G3 chuck with the 1" x 8 TPI adapter...shipped for just under $116. The site says it comes std with the 50mm jaws.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I believe the reconditioned jaws do include the 50mm jaws but be sure to confirm before ordering.

I have found the carbide tools have helped me get up to speed a bit faster. They cut smoothly and easily with out too much trouble (you know who you are skew... :laughing: ) There are some traditional tools you will need including a parting tool and gouges depending on what you do. I find I prefer the roughing gouge to the carbide rougher but I haven't used either too much yet so take that with a grain of salt.



ChiknNutz said:


> FYI, Toolking.com has the Nova G3 chuck with the 1" x 8 TPI adapter...shipped for just under $116. The site says it comes std with the 50mm jaws.


Good price on the spigot jaws too which I think you will want. I've only had my G3 a short time and have used the 50mm and spigot jaws.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you use the spigot jaws for pens and the like or is it better to use mandrels?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I went ahead and bought on 



the reversible G3 chuck ($119 shipped) just in case my next lathe has the reverse feature or maybe it's possible to rewire my Rikon to have reverse? Since I have Amazon Prime it will be here Wednesday.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

fboyles said:


> I went ahead and bought on Amazon the reversible G3 chuck (+$20) just in case my next lathe has the reverse feature or maybe it's possible to rewire my Rikon to have reverse? Since I have Amazon Prime it will be here Wednesday.


That feature might be useful even if you don't have a lathe that goes in reverse.

It's simply a grub-screw that tightens in behind the drive shaft threads, making it much harder for the chuck to unwind off the shaft.

This can happen, for example, when you've got a set of Cole Jaws and a large bowl mounted if you stop the lathe suddenly -- the momentum of the heavy jaws and wood unscrews the chuck and it bounces off the lathe bed and across the floor.

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

It sounds like you might have some first hand experience with this?? 

Like everyone else I hate buyers remorse. I have bought too many "good deals" just to find out that something internal was broken or missing parts. So I decided that I wanted the peace of mind knowing that it's new and has a full warranty. Plus I like the sound of the grub-screw. 



duncsuss said:


> That feature might be useful even if you don't have a lathe that goes in reverse.
> 
> It's simply a grub-screw that tightens in behind the drive shaft threads, making it much harder for the chuck to unwind off the shaft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

fboyles said:


> Wow I never thought I would see the day when I hear "buy the Harbor freight over the Jet".


I hear people say this all the time but when you poke and ask them a few more questions, turns out they never knew anything about the Jet lathe to begin with and are HF fan boys so I'd be careful about putting too much weight on it.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeorwned said:


> I hear people say this all the time but when you poke and ask them a few more questions, turns out they never knew anything about the Jet lathe to begin with and are HF fan boys so I'd be careful about putting too much weight on it.


I owened the jet, its the same


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeorwned said:


> I hear people say this all the time but when you poke and ask them a few more questions, turns out they never knew anything about the Jet lathe to begin with and are HF fan boys so I'd be careful about putting too much weight on it.


Care to back this up with a link to a specific example?

Clearly, this one doesn't count because RusDemka actually had the Jet lathe in question.

Feel free to poke me to find out if I'm a HF fan boy.


----------

